# Boost leak. common spots?



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I made my own boost leak tester w/ pvc end cap w/ a gauge on it. i can't hear or see anything... i get 10lbs then holds at 5. i even connected my boost gauge at the map so i get a true reading...where to look wud help...


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

check all the crap under the intake manifold...


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll give it a looksy. wud the soap and water trick work?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

H3NTA1 said:


> I'll give it a looksy. wud the soap and water trick work?


Some of it may be hard to see.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

H3NTA1 said:


> I'll give it a looksy. wud the soap and water trick work?


Soapy water only helps when you know the general area of the leak. You also need to make sure your getting enoug air into the system. What are you using?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

check the 2 lines that run into the underside of the intake mani (fpr and n249 hosing), plastic lines under intake mani (crank vent), vacuum line that runs from the booster against the firewall to the pass side then down towards the intake mani. those are the most common mostly. but ive also seen that the n75 hosing going to the turbo can get melted. im not sure if this is commonly true though.


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Soapy water only helps when you know the general area of the leak. You also need to make sure your getting enoug air into the system. What are you using?


w/ the pcv end cap, I connectes a air compressor to it with a air gun. they have those kits for like $30. I paid about $4.50 or so for making one. The gauge was like $3.00 pm ur # to me. i can send a pik.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

just seen your from chicago, what area? im in the south subs. orland park/joliet ish.

edit: sorry for the subject change


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

lucpost said:


> just seen your from chicago, what area? im in the south subs. orland park/joliet ish.
> 
> edit: sorry for the subject change


I'm by the jefferson park blue line station. ur about 50 min or so from me, cuz it took me about 40 min to go to "UTI" in glendale heights...

I'll jus swap all my hoses...lol. I plan on doing a red dress up kit anyways. What sizes I need and length? You wanna buy in lucpost? http://www.siliconeintakes.com/index.php?cPath=18&osCsid=5fca57791fcb10a1f7e22be9e8528bb9


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

H3NTA1 said:


> I'm by the jefferson park blue line station. ur about 50 min or so from me, cuz it took me about 40 min to go to "UTI" in glendale heights...
> 
> I'll jus swap all my hoses...lol. I plan on doing a red dress up kit anyways. What sizes I need and length? You wanna buy in lucpost? http://www.siliconeintakes.com/index.php?cPath=18&osCsid=5fca57791fcb10a1f7e22be9e8528bb9


i sent you a message. but anyways i would but i already did that about 2 months ago. i bought http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=592&osCsid=5b7c881546ca1088bdcf9c4798bc1374.

it has enough for every soft line. i didnt replace the n75 hoses tho. but i still have left overs. i bought the 034 pvc breather hosing. and just replaced the plastic stuff that was cracked with the silicone ones.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

look at the check valve near the n75 (firewall) mine melted and was causing a huge leak


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

My first one was near the firewall on the passenger's side. The hard plastic hose was cracked right near the 90 degree elbow, that eventually goes to the brake booster.

Second one was under the intake manifold (FPR line in my case). Right where it met the nipple on the bottom of the intake manifold, it was split.

Part of my PCV tubing was broken, though that just made stuff dirty; never gave me a code.

Most recent one was the rubber "Y" that sits on top of the valve cover gasket; I believe it eventually leads to the SAIP, as I started to get an incorrect flow code when that tore. I purchased a "Y" shaped assortment at AutoZone and some similar diameter rubber hose to fix that one.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Anything emissions related


----------

